# Spube's gonna make s**t brah



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Rejigging my training as what I did before wasn't working.

Now weights waaaay lower, more reps, focus on form and muscle contraction. Pump and burn baby.

Going to drop some fat for a while. As I'm fat. Diet consists of 150 grams protein, spread through the day. I won't count other calories as I need to eat well. But I stay hungry = I in deficit.

So breakfast this week is 60mg protein shake + 10mg creatine. Black coffee. Lunch = last night leftovers, (noodles, chicken coconut curry random chuck s**t in a pot type concoction) and sloooooooow roasted brisket for dinner. With whatever veg I fancy.

Last sesión

Incline barbell.

Bar x 20

40k x 12 x 3 then last set to form failure. About 15.

Upright shoulder dumbbell press. 12.5kg 12 x 3 + last set to failure.

Flat dumbell press. 17.5k (lol I said wiegts were light now) 12 × 4

Dumbell flies. 10k 12 x 4

Incline press machine. 40k four sets to failure.

Cable flies. 12 x 4 very few plates on there.

This was Tuesday. Chest still burns today.

Practice all day long every day retracting my shoulder blades back. Cos I was cheating masssively before and just pressing with triceps and shoulders.

Same for back training. Not pressing, but you know. Whatever.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Signing up.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

im in


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Mayzini said:


> im out


 Tee hee


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello, hello, hello......here he is :thumb . Nice one spube, nice one.....


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Put some pictures fatty


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

In geez!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> Put some pictures fatty


 Blimmin' 'eck!! I wish you wouldn't speak to me like that in public....tsk tsk.... :lol: :lol:

imdoinghumour...I know I know....get a life right? Haha...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Put some nude pictures sexy
> 
> I like them big.


 Fixed

@superpube, what gear will you use? Your nickname is just asking for superdrol.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Fixed
> 
> @superpube, what gear will you use? Your nickname is just asking for superdrol.


 Natty till I learn how to train!!


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Pussy till I learn how to take it like a man!!


 Have you considered creatine monohydrate?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Have you considered creatine monohydrate?


 Don't want to get too big..


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Diet's going well


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Just seen this, im in... Side you


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Fixed
> 
> @superpube, what gear will you use? Your nickname is just asking for superdrol.


 @superdrol, your thoughts?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Quackerz said:


> @superdrol, your thoughts?


 He's not my type, I always was a heartbreaker


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Training, I have actually done some. Just forgot to put it on here.

And now I can't remember previous sessions.

But legs today.

Standing calf raise machine

Laying hammy curl

Stiff leg deadlift

Squat (60k! Lol its embarrassing) 3 sets of 12 then one more till form fell apart at 10 reps

Quad extension

Cable bicep curls for the gurls

Today I have mostly eaten oats, fruits, yoghurt, eggs, cheese, tomatoes, lettuce, chicken and rice.

And a couple of shakes.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Is the routine one you've made yourself?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Is the routine one you've made yourself?


 PT mostly

Because squatting after other muscle groups?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

superpube said:


> PT mostly
> 
> Because squatting after other muscle groups?


 Was just curious, have heard some people say squatting last is better for the knees anyway.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Was just curious, have heard some people say squatting last is better for the knees anyway.


 This, plus after squat you're too f**ked to hit calfs and hams properly

And I never felt quads when squatting before. Hams seemed to take over.. somehow.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Pressings pressed.

Incline barbell 40k x 12

50 x 10 x 3

Flat barbell

40 x 10

50 x 10 x 3

Upright dumbell

12.5 x 12

15 x 10 x 3

Incline dumbell

17.5 12 x 4

Cable flies 3 x 12

Cable tricep drop set to failure

Made auntie @Flubs's banana pancakes, sort of. 2 eggs one banana. But messed it up, stuck to pan and got all torn and falling apart. Fail. But lovely. With peanut butter and maple syrup.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

You like my Shaker? 

Got it from a sex shop lol


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> You like my Shaker?
> 
> Got it from a sex shop lol
> 
> View attachment 134746


 It's brilliant but I mostly want to know what else you got from sex shop.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> It's brilliant but I mostly want to know what else you got from sex shop.


 Restraints 

Throttling whip :tongue:

And Trophy Boy underwear :whistling:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Restraints
> 
> Throttling whip :tongue:
> 
> And Trophy Boy underwear :whistling:


 Sounds good, I hope you'll cook me breakfast after


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> Sounds good, I hope you'll cook me breakfast after


 Anytime love :thumb


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hehe....well done spube! If it tasted ok, doesn't matter if it fell apart. If you try it again put some butter or coconut oil in the pan, get it hot and Bung the batter in. Should firm up on the underneath pretty quickly.

inbeforemostboringposteverinspubesthread :mellow: .....soz...yawwwwwwwwwwn.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Errrrr.....throttling whip.....I....I.......ummm....

like like a ninja sidles out of thread...quiet like....gulp....


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Flubs said:


> Hehe....well done spube! If it tasted ok, doesn't matter if it fell apart. If you try it again put some butter or coconut oil in the pan, get it hot and Bung the batter in. Should firm up on the underneath pretty quickly.
> 
> inbeforemostboringposteverinspubesthread :mellow: .....soz...yawwwwwwwwwwn.....


 Loadsa coconut butter in there, maybe too much banana for the egg?

Who cares. Was lush.



Flubs said:


> Errrrr.....throttling whip.....I....I.......ummm....
> 
> like like a ninja sidles out of thread...quiet like....gulp....


 Ninja? Explain?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

superpube said:


> Loadsa coconut butter in there, maybe too much banana for the egg?
> 
> Who cares. Was lush.
> 
> Ninja? Explain?


 You know......quietly sneaking in and out of journals like a whisper(not the chocolate kind)......c'mawwwwn...everyone knows I'm a journal ninja....they seek me here,, they seek me there, they seek that ninja everywhere......wooooooosssshhhh....


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Flubs said:


> You know......quietly sneaking in and out of journals like a whisper(not the chocolate kind)......c'mawwwwn...everyone knows I'm a journal ninja....they seek me here,, they seek me there, they seek that ninja everywhere......wooooooosssshhhh....


 Mmmm whispa.. WISPA btw xx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

superpube said:


> Mmmm whispa.. WISPA btw xx


 Lol! Thank you for the correction. I don't buy them I just know there is a choccie bar called a whisper....oop! WISPA... :lol:

now shurrup and gimme anugg! Hahaha


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Made auntie @Flubs's banana pancakes, sort of. 2 eggs one banana. But messed it up, stuck to pan and got all torn and falling apart. Fail. But lovely. With peanut butter and maple syrup.


 When pancakes fail, just call it Kaiserschmarrn.

...

I wonder how many native English speakers can pronounce Kaiserschma*rr*n correctly.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> You like my Shaker?
> 
> Got it from a sex shop lol
> 
> View attachment 134746


 Looks like my urine when I finished Winstrol and started PCT.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Looks like my urine when I finished Winstrol and started PCT.


 Cider with ice as pwo ..


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Cider with ice as pwo ..


 Probably tastes the same.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Probably tastes the same.


 We would never know


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> We would never know


 @superpube?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> @superpube?


 Gaylord


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> When pancakes fail, just call it Kaiserschmarrn.
> 
> ...
> 
> I wonder how many native English speakers can pronounce Kaiserschma*rr*n correctly.


 Not many can even get England out accurately

You're going to make me fat(ter) young man!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> When pancakes fail, just call it Kaiserschmarrn.
> 
> ...
> 
> I wonder how many native English speakers can pronounce Kaiserschma*rr*n correctly.


 Not many can even get England out accurately

You're going to make me fat(ter) young man!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Dead lift.

Bar x 20

60k 15, 15, 15, 12 form went last set

Row 40k 4 x 12

Machine row

Widegrip pull down

Another machine for machine row

Close grip pull down

Biceps cable dropsetish

Triceps cable dropsetish

Home for cocaine.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

carnival today?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> carnival today?


 Nope, missing it for the first year in a few years. Had to be somewhere this morning that I forgot about last night lol

Today I shall mostly be cooking.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> Nope, missing it for the first year in a few years. Had to be somewhere this morning that I forgot about last night lol
> 
> Today I shall mostly be cooking.


 I'm off my tits mate.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I'm off my tits mate.


 Good man!!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Diet's going real good.....


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Is this before or after @Frandeman bummed you?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> Diet's going real good.....
> 
> View attachment 134832
> 
> ...


 Is that dogs food?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Is that dogs food?


 Calling my wife a dog?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

lets see her face then 



superpube said:


> Calling my wife a dog?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> lets see her face then


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> View attachment 134862


 Worth it of you x


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

superpube said:


> View attachment 134862


 LOL


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Load of new gear at the gym, spent two hours playing with the chest/push maschines.

I am now incapacitated.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Load of new gear at the gym, spent two hours playing with the chest/push maschines.

I am now incapacitated.



Frandeman said:


> Worth it of you x


 I need a translation!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Google Jamie Oliver protein pancakes ... they are the ones I make ... A mix of oats, banana, eggs, a touch of baking powder and a splash of milk ... you'd need an electric blender to whizz the mixture up and i use spray oil for the frying pan ... but they come out really well and one mix does me two days ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Load of new gear at the gym, spent two hours trying to pin myself for real this time.


 I share your pain.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

All you seem to do is eat? :lol:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Greshie said:


> All you seem to do is eat? :lol:





Greshie said:


> All you seem to do is eat? :lol:


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> View attachment 135304


 Commonwealth roadkill?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

How are you looking currently mate?

Pics?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> How are you looking currently mate?
> 
> Pics?


 It won't surprise you to hear, pretty s**t!


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> How are you looking currently mate?
> 
> Pics?


 Mate, here is a nude one that he sent me via PM the other day:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Mate, here is a nude one that he sent me via PM the other day:
> 
> View attachment 135311


 An old one, pre bulk


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Post instabloat shake and croissant


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

superpube said:


> Post instabloat shake and croissant[IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]
> 
> View attachment 135312


 Huge changes from the last pictures that i saw on UKM transformation thread mate.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Huge changes from the last pictures that i saw on UKM transformation thread mate.


 Would have been mate, I didn't take part in it

Thinking of another poor blob!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

superpube said:


> View attachment 135304


 Two can play at this game  Jamie Oliver Protein pancakes spread with peanut butter and filled with banana, apple, raspberries , blueberries, drizzled with honey and maple syrup.... :drool: None of your Aussie roadkill here :tongue:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Greshie said:


> Two can play at this game  Jamie Oliver Protein pancakes spread with peanut butter and filled with banana, apple, raspberries , blueberries, drizzled with honey and maple syrup.... :drool: None of your Aussie roadkill here :tongue:
> 
> View attachment 135316


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

superpube said:


> View attachment 135317


 I trust that is your post work out dextrose fix !


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Greshie said:


> I trust that is your post work out dextrose fix !


 Well almist I did go gym last night

More a post breakfast pre lunch playstation nibble while I wait for the rain to stop so I can get back to work under wife's car!


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Well almist I did go gym last night
> 
> More a post breakfast pre lunch playstation nibble while I wait for the rain to stop so I can get back to work under wife's car!


 Nice and sunny here in Croatia, Slavonian shepherds stew (a.k.a. Slavonski čobanac) cook off in my local municipality in late afternoon / evening. Come for some grub and bring the Mrs so she can sink her teeth into some real meat.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Nice and sunny here in Croatia, Slavonian shepherds stew (a.k.a. Slavonski čobanac) cook off in my local municipality in late afternoon / evening. Come for some grub and bring the Mrs so she can sink her teeth into some real meat.


 Mmmmmm meat


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Any progress fatty?

You might shed a few pounds by splitting the monobrow in two.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Any progress fatty?
> 
> You might shed a few pounds by splitting the monobrow in two.


 Monobrow is the future bro..

More curry and more beer. Winter hibernation prep is proceeding fantastically.

Working on form, mind muscle connection, time under tension.

Weights have dropped to comically small numbers but doing high reps, hitting failure, really working the muscles feels like its working.

Really enjoying my training even if it looks like I don't train and never have.

How's your cycle? You look almost as good as me yet?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Monobrow is the future bro..
> 
> More curry and more beer. Winter hibernation prep is proceeding fantastically.
> 
> ...


 Sustanon and tren e want to be your friends.

Cycle is within expectation, nothing spectacular so far, expected a bit more strength gain. Looks... at 112kg or 247lbs in your Briton measures, I look almost twice as good as you.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@superpube

Are you making s**t yet? I usually go twice a day.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Sustanon and tren e want to be your friends.
> 
> Cycle is within expectation, nothing spectacular so far, expected a bit more strength gain. Looks... at 112kg or 247lbs in your Briton measures, I look almost twice as good as you.


 I don't do lbs's as I'm not old enough to understand them, fear not.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> @superpube
> 
> Are you making s**t yet? I usually go twice a day.


 Sluggish


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Goranchero said:


> Sustanon and tren e want to be your friends.
> 
> Cycle is within expectation, nothing spectacular so far, expected a bit more strength gain. Looks... at 112kg or 247lbs in your Briton measures, I look almost twice as good as you.


 I miss tren!

Being natty is s**t.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

superpube said:


> Sluggish


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

mrwright said:


> I miss tren!
> 
> *Being natty is s**t.*


 I second this notion. I'm not enjoying myself as much as I used to. lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I second this notion. I'm not enjoying myself as much as I used to. lol


 I'm only half way thru pct n already dreaming of going back on!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

mrwright said:


> I'm only half way thru pct n already dreaming of going back on!


 I'v finished, lost around 20kg in the past few months but I haven't been lifting due to injury and spent a good month eating f**k all whist I was coming off diaz....... I fu**ing hate it. lol

Fell fine mentally and my dick works at least.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I'v finished, lost around 20kg in the past few months but I haven't been lifting due to injury and spent a good month eating f**k all whist I was coming off diaz....... I fu**ing hate it. lol
> 
> Fell fine mentally and my dick works at least.


 I've lost pretty much nothing eating 5000+ kcals I maintained and still am at about 3000 or whatever I want when I'm hungry weirdly strength is probably better than it was just very emotional! And craving Tren


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

mrwright said:


> I've lost pretty much nothing eating 5000+ kcals I maintained and still am at about 3000 or whatever I want when I'm hungry weirdly strength is probably better than it was just very emotional! And craving Tren


 You'll feel better after Clomephine. lol


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

November is here, time for October report... still in the silly natty phase?


----------

